# Modeling my latest train, anyone remember Back to the Future?



## timetrain

Okay, so I'll cut to the chase, latley I've been really excited about a locomotive I bought on eBay and decided to repaint and create decals for. It was a Mantua (Tyco) 4-6-0 ten wheeler. Very old, I know, but I like them that way. I realize newer engines are better in general but older ones can be made to run amazingly with the right touch. Anyways anyone seen Back to the Future part III? Greatest movie ever I know, but anyone remember the train scene? Ok enough with the questions. The locomotive used in the movie was Sierra Railway's ten wheeler, also known as the "movie star" locomotive. It was repainted as the No. 131 for the movie, and I thought, I've always wanted a model set of the train from the movie and the Delorean outfitted with railroad wheels that it pushes. How fun would that be to reenact the scene on your layout or parade the train around the town on your layout with the Delorean on a flat bed? So I set out to do this and make it happen. Now the locomotive I used was in OO scale and wasn't the most detailed thing ever created, but I love it to death. Here's some photos of the finished product.


























And I started with the locomotive like this:









I plan to eventually buy a cheap bachmann spectrum model of one of their ten wheelers (which are nothing like the rogers built 1890's ones) and modify it to death to get the desired effect. 

I also have several of the Mantua ten wheelers, about 6 to be exact, and 3 of them are the No. 131 and the others are either the original model, the spirit of 73 color scheme, or some other random paint scheme.

I want to take one of the No. 131's I have and some how convert it to DCC and put in a sound decoder and magically find a way to install a smoke unit as well, so expect some questions on what type of motor to use when I remoter it soon. I'll probably ask in the DCC section just to be safe.

I actually sold one of my model No. 131s and a Delorean that went with it on eBay lately and it went well, around $200 for my first version and all it's errors, so the next I have water slide decals coming in soon I ordered and I plan to air brush it and weather it, and add more detail to the loco so it should go for more. Contact me if your interested and I could sell cheap, but I'm not here to to business, just outreaching to fellow Back to the Future Fans.

Here's the cheesiest reenactment using my model you'll ever see, but it gets the point across, just a point made using spare track and filmed on mt back porch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zO9C2kyFrs


----------



## Reckers

Very nice work, timetrain. It's nice to see a guy indulge his whims and get a good result out of it.


----------



## timetrain

Thanks! Like I said I want to create a more real version but it's all about space and money. Once i have a usable basement again I want to have two separate model railroads operating down there, I want to have a replica of the Sierra Railway and all it's engines and I want to have a replica of Hill Valley, California and it's railway from back to the future III so I can have a real old west railroad and several engines to run on it. As you can probably tell from now I'm a huge fan of early steam locomotives.


----------



## T-Man

Welcome to the Forum. I like your style. :thumbsup:


----------



## tworail

Nice work, I love the Delorean.


----------



## shaygetz

Welcome...that's video's so cheesie, ya gots to love it







...great stuff.:thumbsup:

Now...where'd the DeLorean come from?


----------



## timetrain

ok the Delorean was a Johnny Lightning BTTF Delorean about the size of a hot wheels car that I've had in my possession since I was 6. I took it apart and took off the wheels, took off some of the metal with a sander, and replaced them with railroad wheels to fit the tracks, then I built the flux box you see on the hood of the car and the Mr. fusion on the back and finally painted it.


----------



## Reckers

*LOL*....I just watched it, again. Mo' cheese, please!!!!


----------



## timetrain

Just think of it as the good kind of cheesy you're supposed to laugh at, not the bad kind that makes you think "wow was he trying to be serious with this?". Because it was supposed to be funny mainly due to my limited resources and lack of effects.


----------



## Reckers

It came across that way. My comments were compliments on a job well done; a tongue-in-cheek video that was great to watch. You did well!:thumbsup:


----------



## redwine_p

I have to say that was quite entertaining!


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks for the info on the DeLorean...gonna be a tough find I see.

Keep those vids comin'...


----------



## stage-manager

I enjoyed your videos. I also printed off your decals. I have a 1955 Hill Valley layout I am putting together. Still have a ways to go. we do not have room to keep it up all year. so it is seasonal for me. check out my pics.


----------



## glgraphix

That was just kool!

Welcome to the forum

Kevin


----------



## ts250girl

I love the idea and the execution. The video is funny and cute. I wish I had the creativity to do this kind of stuff!


----------



## microbuss

oooo I want one!
Well Tyco did make the Sierra #3 as the Hooterville Cannonball too


----------



## AdRockTrains

That is AWESOME.


----------

